# Shiny coat tips



## Emily42 (May 2, 2016)

Anyone have any good tips to keep our fur babies nice and shiny? I heard mixing raw egg with their food can help just wanted some tips! TIA :grin2:


----------



## MMcCoy (May 12, 2016)

Coconut oil.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I give a raw egg twice a week.Soft shiny coats


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

Omega 3 fish oil capsule, squeezed on their food.


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Apr 7, 2016)

I feed mine commercial raw food (carnivora): morning - bison, evening meal is raw salmon (1-2 patties, depending on how active he was that day). Then I give him 3-4 times a week one raw egg (special treat for after a grooming session) and 4-5 times a week goat milk (200ml per meal, kind of a midday treat). His skin looks great, he has no dog smell at all (smells quite nice) and the coat is pretty shiny.


----------



## AltaiTheGreat (May 22, 2016)

My dog Jack (Rhodesian mix) had thinning coarse hair so I decided to use some coconut oil on him. I would rub *organic *coconut oil on his coat. Worked like magic! Hair grew back thicker and so much softer. I recommend this to everyone! Also no need to buy specific "dog coconut oil"... coconut oil is coconut oil and I've seen some expensive "dog" oils although you'll be paying just for the label. I get my organic coconut oil at our local grocery store. I just make sure that it says organic I than read the ingredients - where it should be no other words besides coconut oil.


----------

